# Meet Fred, my African Pygmy hedgehog.



## luther (Mar 30, 2005)

*Meet Frank, my African Pygmy hedgehog.*

He's about six months old now.  Like watching telly and pulling the carpet to bits.  Interested in our cats, who run when he gets close.

Cutest mammal in the world.


----------



## KingBollock (Mar 30, 2005)

That is fantastic.
My wife is insisting that I ask you where you got it and how much? She's always had a thing for Hedgehogs.


----------



## luther (Mar 30, 2005)

He was from a place in Wakefield called Capricorn Connection.  They're a bit rare in the trade still, but if you let them know you want one it wont be long before the existing pairs breed and one becomes available.  They can breed twice yearly, live for 3-5 years and are soooooooo cute.  Right now they sell for about £100 a go.  

They are solitary by nature, so getting just one is fine.  They are insectivores, but seem happy with a mix of superworms, locusts and dry cat food.  You can supliment small amounts of fruit too, according to the individual tastes of the hedgehog.  Fred lives in our lounge in a large viv with a heat mat, shelter and large wheel.  

Very easy to keep, friendly, unusual and sooooooo cute.


----------



## KingBollock (Mar 30, 2005)

I've been doing a little research since I asked and it all looks good until I got to the pricetag/longevity part. I wouldn't mind the pricetag so much if they lived longer.


----------



## BlkCat (Apr 2, 2005)

I used to breed them. I had to stop. It would break my heart when I would ck on the mother and she had eaten one or 2 of the babies. I sold all my females. I kept my male. He lived 5 years. He had gotten cancer and died in my arms a month later.   
I will never have another. There is no way to replace him.


----------



## luther (Apr 22, 2005)

BlkCat, all living things die in the end.  I'm pretty comfortable with that.

I know enough to leave the females undisturbed to minimize the number of babies eaten under stress.  

I've now got a lovely female, a little younger than Frank, called Victoria.  My kids named them by the way.  We're expecting our first litter within May.  I'll announce them here as soon as I hear them and take photos when its safe.


----------



## luther (May 23, 2005)

First litter now past the 1 week mark and heading for 2 weeks.  I think there are 4 babies, but I've not opened the hide box to count them for fear of upsetting the mother.  One seems to have white spines, while the others have all darkened.  Very hard to see though the hide box entrance.  Frank seems very proud.

Pictures to follow within the week.  Prepare to be cuted out!


----------



## luther (Jun 8, 2005)

Now if that isn't cute I dont know what is!  Just over the 3 week mark.  One blonde and 2 salt and pepper babies.  Babies and parents all happy and healthy.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 8, 2005)

Those are a really different and attractive pet.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Jun 8, 2005)

Those are adorable!! But id have to say THIS is the cutest animal on the face of the ear


----------



## GQ. (Jun 9, 2005)

luther,

Very interesting animals!  I made the mistake of showing your photos to my daughter.  Now I have to spend the next couple of weeks explaining why we don't need hedgehog.    Best of luck with all of them!

WhyTeDraGon,



			
				WhyTeDraGon said:
			
		

> But id have to say THIS is the cutest animal on the face of the ear


I don't know about cutest on the face of the ear, but they are pretty dang cute!


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 9, 2005)

Is that a sugar glider whytedragon?  That thing IS cute!


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Jun 9, 2005)

It's a flying squirrel


----------



## mimic58 (Jun 9, 2005)

So cute an yet so damn prickly  :wall:


----------



## Wikkids_Wench (Jun 9, 2005)

Awwwww *has huge girly fit over small cute things then slaps self and goes back to work...*


----------



## versimomma (Jun 9, 2005)

Lee at the spider shop breeds them

www.thespidershop.co.uk

email him


----------



## luther (Jun 10, 2005)

If you Google search them you'll find a few UK breeders.

WhyTeDraGon, that is certainly stiff competition for the cuteness trophy.  It looks like you have Photoshop'd the eyes!  Nice.


----------



## Psoulocybe (Jun 10, 2005)

This is a sugar glider, and this is the cutest girl ever!!!!!!


----------



## luther (Jun 16, 2005)

OK, racking up some seriously cute contenders here.

Try this... almost 5 weeks old, female.


----------



## luther (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, how about this one... 6 week old white male (being handled by my daughter Phoenix).  Close up shot follows (without glamourous assistant).


----------



## Sheri (Jul 1, 2005)

So...
those flying squirrels, chinchillas, hedgehogs...

Which would make the best pet that would not bite my kids?
I've been thinking about getting some kind of mammal... but I don't think the chincilla is for me, having spent some time with one yesterday, and those Degu rats seem a little crazy.

Leaning towards a hedgehog... can they hang out a lot, or do they need to be in the cage most of the time?


----------



## bonesmama (Jul 1, 2005)

Do you want something exotic? If not, my vote is for the Humble rat--they're very friendly, intelligent.....and cheap! I've never been bitten by one!


----------



## LPacker79 (Jul 1, 2005)

Another contender for the cutest critter on the earth.....it's Rally the ferret!

Pic taken the day I brought him home, at 11 weeks old. He's now about 6 months old, but still just as cute! Just a lot naughtier!







And about a month ago....







So what does the Rally monster win? LOL!
Super cute hedgies Luther, makes me want to cuddle and kiss them! Well, except for the spines of course!


----------



## luther (Jul 1, 2005)

can't...  take... any... more   cuteness...   

hehe  Bring it on!

Sheri, hedgehogs make lovely pets.  They are late evening and early morning creatures, like most small mammals.  Fred likes to chill on the sofa and seems to love watching TV.  They don't seem prone to biting.  Fred bit me once on the hand but it didn't draw blood (and I was messing with his newborn babies).  My children (9 and 6) handle the adults and babies without any problems.  They can be allowed to run around freely if monitored, hunting spiders and such under the sofa, but they do spend most of the time in their tank.  My cats have a healthy respect for them and run away if they approach.  Hedgehogs can be easily litter trained, but their pellet poo is simple to clean up if they have an accident.

Shame you live the other side of the planet, or I'd sell you one


----------



## death1 (Jul 1, 2005)

This is Siss-E our queen with her first litter.


----------



## Fini (Jul 1, 2005)

I've owned a whole slew of cute mammals over the years, and I currently have a flying squirrel as well.  I am not sure which is cuter; owning a ferret or a flying squirrel.  They both have such amazing personalities.

I've always been curious about hedgehogs.  It seems like I read some place that they are pretty private and can be pretty nippy.  Is there any truth to this?


----------



## nightbreed (Jul 1, 2005)

Ahh sooo cute, I want one 

God I'm a big softie.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jul 1, 2005)

Where do you get those hedgehogs????

I WANT ONE! THEY ARE THE CUTEST LITTLE THINGIES ON THIS EARTH!!! Besides maybe a versicolor sling....


----------



## luther (Jul 4, 2005)

Fini, there's a hedgehog handling rule that says if the hedgehog licks you then move your hand away.  Apparently they often lick before they nip.  I guess that most nips are just out of curiosity.  As I said earlier I've only ever been bitten once and my kids have never been nipped.  I think that the more used they are to being handled the lower the risk of biting.

Cirith Ungol, if you're in the Uk then you can buy them from me :}  I don't know about anywhere else.

Death1, it's hard to beat a cupboard full of kittens.  I had 3 generations of cupboard cats, all born in the same bedroom wardrobe.  They were a joy to wake up to.


----------



## millipedman (Aug 10, 2005)

*hedgehog*

i have a baby hedgehogg and he bites a little but i think just to see what it is and if they lick then they will bite i thought it was qcute the first time he licked me then he bit me right after and i litter trainer mine reall fast its easy there a good pet  but ferrets are cool as well im thinking of getting one but my perents say i have to many animals i dont lol only 1 turtle, 3 bearded dragons, 2 millipeds, 1 frog, a baby duck, and a hedgehogg.


----------



## luther (Aug 11, 2005)

Millipedeman, that's sounds like a fine little zoo you have coming along there.  My wife and I want to get some ducklings but we need to move house first.  Our garden is just too small here.

I've not seen my female hedgehog for a week now.  I think a new litter is about to appear  :clap:


----------



## millipedman (Aug 14, 2005)

thats cool that u might have some babies!i got mine when he was really little. ther fun


----------



## ilovebugs (Aug 18, 2005)

If I ever get one of those, it's going to be named Sonic. 

ahh.... childhood memories.

any chance they run fast? or is that just from the game/cartoon?


----------



## nightbreed (Aug 18, 2005)

ilovebugs said:
			
		

> If I ever get one of those, it's going to be named Sonic.
> 
> ahh.... childhood memories.
> 
> any chance they run fast? or is that just from the game/cartoon?


Thats all fine and dandy but then you're gonna want an echidna named knuckles, and god knows how your gonna get a fox with two tails short of genetic engineering, either that or you're gonna have to get creative with a staple gun


----------



## luther (Aug 21, 2005)

ilovebugs said:
			
		

> any chance they run fast? or is that just from the game/cartoon?


I might have to make a short avi of Frank on his wheel.  He is incredibly fast!


----------

